# hysteroscopy, laproscopy and dye test



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

hi everyone so i had my hysteroscopy, laproscopy & dye two days ago after ttc 2nd child for 19 months now and they found nothing which is great but also still has left me with no answers why i cant get pregnant, my last blood test before having these procedures showed id stopped ovulating again after stopping clomid after no pregnancy on three rounds of that just wondering if anyone else who has had these procedures and came back 'all clear' what might be my next stage in the fertility process Would appreciate any advice big or small,
thanks x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Jenny, we also had the all clear for all tests.  We had an AMH blood test which also showed my ovarian reserves were good, mid-cycle scans that showed that I had a good number of follies.  In the end, we decided to go private and to rule out one last thing that had never been tested. I had my immunes tested and discovered that I had high natural killer cells (great to defend against cancer but could also defend against pregnancy) so I had treatment for these and ICSI and got my first BFP since DS.  

There was also the question of egg quality which you cannot test unless you have IVF, i.e. will my eggs be good enough to allow fertilisation and normal division?  This can only be observed in the lab.

I don't know what happens on the NHS, though.  We could get nothing more that blood tests and SA's from them so had to do our own research as to further diagnostics and treatment.

Wishing you much luck.


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks bubblicious for your response really appreciate your info I'm hoping it won't come to only having the option of ivf as we would be ruled out as we already have a 6 year old together and wouldn't be able to afford private don't suppose you know what any of the criteria is for iui in nhs do you?
Jenny x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Jenny, unfortunately it differs from trust to trust.  My trust offers nothing but the most basic tests for couples who already have children.  Try posting on the regional boards, someone might be able to tell you.  Some will offer just Clomid, others IUI and others even IVF.  Again it's the NHS postcode lottery.  IUI cost us approx £1000, privately.


----------

